# New upgrades to TUG member only section (ratings/reviews)



## TUGBrian (Sep 23, 2015)

Just a quick announcement on some new upgrades and changes to the TUG member only section.

the first thing many of you may have noticed is the new map at the bottom of all pages on TUG2.com that lets you quickly navigate by geographical region, I plan on incorporating this more into the marketplace when we redesign the homepage at http://ads.tug2.net

but most folks have been wanting a map for many moons now, we hope this one works well for those of you who like to navigate that way vs the left hand menu bar!

you can see this quickly by going here and scrolling to the bottom:

http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top+TUG+Resorts&top=TUG


The second major change we made was a streamlining of the MOBILE version of the tug2.com website. we now have (hopefully) made it much easier and quicker to browse on your phone or tablet with easier to select buttons and displayed photos!

we hope you like both of these new additions, and of course always welcome feedback or comments on how to make the site better for TUGGERS!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> the first thing many of you may have noticed is the new map at the bottom of all pages on TUG2.com that lets you quickly navigate by geographical region, I plan on incorporating this more into the marketplace when we redesign the homepage at http://ads.tug2.net
> 
> but most folks have been wanting a map for many moons now, we hope this one works well for those of you who like to navigate that way vs the left hand menu bar!
> 
> ...



That page, and a few others, I suspect, are very long.  Unless one knows to scroll to the bottom, few will ever see that map.

I'd suggest adding a "Region map" link to the top of the left column of links that takes you directly to the map.


----------



## presley (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice feature!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2015)

Makai Guy said:


> That page, and a few others, I suspect, are very long.  Unless one knows to scroll to the bottom, few will ever see that map.
> 
> I'd suggest adding a "Region map" link to the top of the left column of links that takes you directly to the map.




yea, it definately needs a better place to make it more obvious...but putting it at the top pretty much takes up all of the initial page...so to have it at the top of every page didnt really fly.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 24, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> yea, it definately needs a better place to make it more obvious...but putting it at the top pretty much takes up all of the initial page...so to have it at the top of every page didnt really fly.


No, just add a LINK at the top that causes the browser to jump down to the map at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 24, 2015)

ah, thats not a bad idea...see what we can do there.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2015)

This is a very nice touch to the web site.


----------

